# looking for a job in perth



## david_la_paste (Jul 19, 2009)

any body can help me to get job in perth.i need to let you now if i have been work for welding for 3 years and the other my skill is repairing computer and driving.

looking forward to any one would to help me.thanks


----------



## Maria Perry (Oct 15, 2010)

There are so many job portals online where you can find different vacancies in perth. Any way can you tell me that what type of computer repairing you can do?


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

Agree with maria. You can find job easily on job portals.


----------



## david_la_paste (Jul 19, 2009)

Maria Perry said:


> There are so many job portals online where you can find different vacancies in perth. Any way can you tell me that what type of computer repairing you can do?


i can repair any brand of computer,such as dell,acer,toshiba,etc and include the software and hardware i can do.thanks for reply it bro..


----------



## thangvan (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm also looking to move to Perth. I've been working as a project engineer/mechanical engineer in Oil&Gas sector for 3 years. It seems that energy industry in Perth is booming. Is is easy for a 3 year experienced engineer to get a job in Perth from overseas?


----------

